# New camera toy



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Bought it today.
Want to guess what it is?
I'll post a picture once it arrives. :eeps:

Also, I'll be in the background of the Pay per view Comcast viewing of the Comcast/Competitive edge Football Combine College scout try outs in about a week. Finished a shoot there today. The Comcast folks had cameras going all over the place, and you'll see me in the background of a few scenes, shooting photography.  (Red long sleeve underarmor shirt bulging with muscle with black vest and a beige BB cap  )


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Not a fricken' clue. My latest camera toy is Adobe Lightroom. I think I like it.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Adobe Lightroom! Niiiiiiice!

Clue:
I am a Nikonian.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

I knew that Brian, but that still leaves a lot of room. That D70 body has to have been a limiting factor for you. D200? D2Xs?


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Cliff said:


> I knew that Brian, but that still leaves a lot of room. That D70 body has to have been a limiting factor for you. D200? D2Xs?


Ack! You got it fast! D200 on the way! 
D70 will be my sports camera (as usual, nice and light, with the 80-200 AF-D)

D200 will be the portrait camera. :thumbup:
I also got the MB-D200 battery grip and a 4 gig 133x Sandisk mem card.

I might go with the D70s strapped around the neck with a short range lens and the D200 with the long range...we'll see.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Very nice :thumbup: The D200 is a nice body. You'll be pleased.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Cliff said:


> Very nice :thumbup: The D200 is a nice body. You'll be pleased.


Thanks! I would have preferred the D2X, but I have liabilities that cost money(kids!)  (And I hate charging anything to the CC that I can't pay off at the end of the month...)


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Just a handful of the 1200 pics we shot today:
http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=999&gid=16511860&uid=2726312


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Excellent pics, Brian. :thumbup:
Was that using the 80-200mm lens?


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Boile said:


> Excellent pics, Brian. :thumbup:
> Was that using the 80-200mm lens?


Thanks Boile. 
Yes it was. uploaded straight off my camera. I've done alittle batch processing before putting them on the pay-per-picture website.

I learned that using "Closest subject" with the 80-200mm in "limited zoom" mode worked best for this type of photography. I find that folks tend to think that all sports are "one setting" type for lens and cameras but each sport is unique to itself and usually requires some tweaking. I'm far from perfect, but I always feel like I am getting better when I do something different, like this combine.

Out of the 700 pics my camera captured, I had 4 blurries, and 3 where someone jumped in front of me. That was a big victory for me!


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice stuff!

Alex


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

Cliff said:


> Not a fricken' clue. My latest camera toy is Adobe Lightroom. I think I like it.


Cliff what were you using before Lightroom? I'm using PS3/Bridge (from a long line of PS upgrades) and have been satisified though the new Bridge sure has some bugs to be worked out. Canon's own software DPP is good but my workflow is better through PS. 
What advantage are you seeing in Lightroom? Thanks


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

beauport said:


> Cliff what were you using before Lightroom? I'm using PS3/Bridge (from a long line of PS upgrades) and have been satisified though the new Bridge sure has some bugs to be worked out. Canon's own software DPP is good but my workflow is better through PS.
> What advantage are you seeing in Lightroom? Thanks


CS3/Bridge, which I have installed in addition to LR. LR has image management features that are lacking in Bridge, which is really just a file /meta data browser. It supports features that are intended to protect and preserve the original file and allow multiple processing approaches with a single image. Rather than using the xmp sidecar files like CS3, the change history is stored in a database. It has better support for libraries of images that reside on external disks, i.e.: my NAS drives. It seems better at processing large volumes of images and producing proofs from them than CS3, although I still go back to CS3 and run a batch script to add frames and copyright info (there has to be a way to do this in LR, but I just haven't found it yet). The image manipulation features seem more natural to me than CS3, but they're not as fine grained as CS3. I'm still learning the tool, but it seems to have a lot of value.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Cliff, do you have a recommended monitor color calibration tool that you like in particular?


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

I am using LR and very happy with it. Its a tad unstable (especially the importing of existing pictures) but once you get it going its very nice.

I love the idea of non-destructive updates, esp if you have JPG files since each update/save will degrade your quality. 

I've got a Canon XTi and am now getting into shooting RAW, its wonderful!

Right now I have PSE5 but am going to upgrade to CS3 soon. Then, of course, it will be time to upgrade the PC


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Brian said:


> Cliff, do you have a recommended monitor color calibration tool that you like in particular?


No, that's one of the items on my list. OSX has a built in calibration tool that gets my monitor in the right neighborhood with respect to color rendition, so I've held off buying something so far.

Alee has a X-Rite Monaco Optix hardware/software calibration device that went on a tour of the US a couple of years ago (with a stop in Thousand Oaks and another in Livermore). It rates well in the reviews. Colorvision Spyder usually gets positive reviews too.

(edit: it looks like X-Rite has replaced the Monaco with a new product - Eye One colorimeter)


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Thanks Cliff.


----------



## BuzzedHornet (May 25, 2007)

Brian,

Hi there. I am new to Bimmerfest. I live in Bothell, I just got my D200 a couple weeks ago too! I love it.

I use Lightroom / CS3, I love Lightroom. Batching is much faster than anything else I have tried.

We should go shoot sometime.

Rob


----------



## Richard in NC (Oct 23, 2005)

Brian said:


> Just a handful of the 1200 pics we shot today:
> http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=999&gid=16511860&uid=2726312


Nice shots. I liked my 80-200 but had a color fringing issue with it on the D200. I've since upgraded to the 70-200VR. Worth every penny.

Attached is a recent favorite shot from it and a 100% crop.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Woo hooo! Got it last night, along with the Lowepro Super Trekker AW2 (which is NOT carry on luggage, but I have a smaller Canon backpack for carry on...)

I don't have all my cameras loaded up yet into the bag.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Looks good Rip, have fun with it. :thumbup: Subtle strap   

(fwiw, I am using a plain optech strap with mine, and I'll probably cover up the Nikon logo with a piece of black tape for my trip)


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

:tsk: 
that good looking kid of yours is deprived of his "in ground" swimming pool for another year.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Dave 330i said:


> :tsk:
> that good looking kid of yours is deprived of his "in ground" swimming pool for another year.


Jealousy will get you no where! 
(Besides, that's why we go to the YMCA 4 days a week!)


----------



## Chimera (Jul 3, 2007)

I can't decide between the FJ or the Wrangler...

What made you go for the toyota?


----------

